# LNG - Liquefied Natural Gas



## yogi-in-oz (22 October 2006)

Hi folks,

LNG ..... should be a BIG rally soon, especially
10-20112006, a several positive time cycles come
into play ..... 

happy days

yogi



=====


----------



## Green Machine (10 December 2008)

*LNG - Liquefied Natural Gas Pty Ltd*

Anyone have any thoughts on this stock?

LNG propose to build a 1.3mtpa LNG plant at Gladstone, with gas to be supplied by Arrow Energy who hold a 10.3% stake in the company. First production due to commence in early 2011

According to a Woodside Petroleum report in 2007 supply/demand for LNG is expected to grow from 180mtpa (2007) to 380mtpa by 2015.

See report from Bell Securities regarding more info on LNG website www.lnglimited.com.au Obviously alot of uncertainties here and very much a speculative buy, but potential could be huge.


----------



## antzlovinit (12 August 2009)

Well LNG have reached new highs and looks like big wins for me..although still holding as it may have greater potential in the years to come!


----------



## eddyeagle (31 August 2009)

Surprised LNG hasnt received more attention on these forums - shareprice has more than doubled since start of July. Australian Small Cap Investigator seem to think it could go to 7 bucks! Anyone got any thoughts?


----------



## cancan (10 September 2009)

yeah I know. I did read the report that it predicted to go up to $7 and I bought it two days ago at like $1.87....and it dropped back the last two days...hurt!

Anyone got any prediction or news that LNG will reach to $7?


----------



## pops11 (10 September 2009)

Heres your answer from todays Australian...but as to who well who knows, i would suggest a producer already and not explorer..LNG ? MEO ? ESG more than likely but hey how longs a piece of string ?

OIL and gas giant China National Petroleum Corp has secured a $US30 billion ($35bn) low-interest loan from China Development Bank to finance overseas acquisitions, with Australia's lucrative liquefied natural gas assets believed to be on its radar.


----------



## Riddick (13 September 2009)

cancan said:


> yeah I know. I did read the report that it predicted to go up to $7 and I bought it two days ago at like $1.87....and it dropped back the last two days...hurt!
> 
> Anyone got any prediction or news that LNG will reach to $7?





I hold 6700 units. bought in at 55c.

My current plan is to hold this position until this current rising cycle ends. when will that be? who knows. I don't have an opinion in your 1.87 buy in, I think a bit depends on your plan and your tolerance for risk. My view is that this stock will rise above 2 bucks early next year or maybe even before. 
I think in the medium term it will rise above 2 bucks for the following reasons:
1. good business plan in an emerging market - longer term holders will be seeking entry.
2. almost a gauranteed market if and when they go into production. with current gas prices, anywhere from 100 - 300 million in the first 2 - 3 years of operation. 
3. LNG has the jump on the competition for at least 12 months. 12 months = lots of $$
4. medium term outlook in terms of construction, technology etc, looks pretty good.
5. The stock still represents good value at $2 bucks if you are looking to hold for medium to long term.
6. LNG is a target for takeover. watch a hefty premium on price should this occur.

this being said my falling exit is $1.55, subject to weekly change.

depending on your position sizing, strategy and tolerance for risk 1.87 looks ok, but you have to decide if it represents value.

as for reaching $7, this is purely a moot point. will it reach 7 bucks? sure if the company is around in 20 years time. wil it reach 7 bucks in the short or medium term. - I'd be surprised. $3 maybe but i can't see any reason for $7 until production starts.

good luck with your positions on LNG everyone, just don't jump off too quickly...


----------



## cancan (14 September 2009)

thanks for your thoughts there Riddick. Let hope so too. I am aiming at holding for a medium term- so hopefully I double my money and I will be happy...


----------



## Sugar Dunkaton (18 September 2009)

LNG has some news out today - Golar LNG released the same News overnight on the NASDAQ, Looks like it could be good for the company and may run a little in the next couple of days (continue its run is probably a better description.)

Getting a fair bit of press from AFR, The Australian and SMH


----------



## eddyeagle (23 September 2009)

I took my money off the table at $1.80 after it had a very very rapid rise. Just thought it had run too hard too fast. Seems to be consolidating at current levels though, so will look at getting back in at some stage.


----------



## Pivotonian (11 November 2009)

LNG down almost 10% today on very high volume.

I haven't seen any new news - anyone have an idea what is causing this?


----------



## skyQuake (11 November 2009)

Pivotonian said:


> LNG down almost 10% today on very high volume.
> 
> I haven't seen any new news - anyone have an idea what is causing this?




9.6 Million shares were crossed at $1.25 (S1XT). The ones that got the shares are selling out (at a nice profit)


----------



## Pivotonian (11 November 2009)

Ah, of course, the flippers coming in to the market.

Thanks for that skyquake - thats twice you've helped me today!


----------



## nazzysmith (18 November 2009)

Well potentially this stock will most likely sit tight now for the fore seeable future. Its still a great stock IMO and yes I own it. 

Will be interesting to see if it can hold above 1.20 into the future. The last sell off suggests there is a strong segement of owners at 1.25(obviously considering the SPP) . Although I have to wonder if there is any over hang left who may keep the stock down in the 1.30 area.

Im long term so happy to hold.

Nazzy


----------



## Pivotonian (26 November 2009)

Another big day in the red for LNG - down close to 10% on big volume.

Looks like eddyeagle might have had the right idea, selling out at $1.80 ...


----------



## Permanence (26 November 2009)

Pivotonian said:


> Another big day in the red for LNG - down close to 10% on big volume.
> 
> Looks like eddyeagle might have had the right idea, selling out at $1.80 ...




Wish I did that at $1.81 rather then buying more of them!

anyone have any idea why its had such a harsh couple of months?


----------



## nazzysmith (26 November 2009)

The stock had a Premmy at 1.90 . 

Followed by a  for those who sold at 1.90

Remember while the stocks fundamentals are solid(IMO)

You need to time your buy.

Right now there is a real risk of 1.02 which is the next level of support.

Remembering though that this is worth triple in under 2 years.

Nazzy


----------



## Permanence (26 November 2009)

nazzysmith said:


> The stock had a Premmy at 1.90 .
> 
> Followed by a  for those who sold at 1.90
> 
> ...




im a newbie to these forums (if you haven't guessed by my post count lol)

would you be so kind to tell me what you mean by words like "premmy" "stock fundamentals are solid" and "next level of support"

are you suggesting there will be more pain before gain here? I have the intention of keeping these for long term anyway so I wouldn't sell out.


----------



## nazzysmith (27 November 2009)

Permy,

I won't take the piss.

Cause like you im a newbie too.

But premmy was slang for it had a premature ejac.............

It had no right being up there

Way to soon 

And unfortunately today it bounced off a dollar.

or alternatively it is now a very good time to buy.

Nazzy.


----------



## vincent191 (27 November 2009)

Hmmmm....I wonder where LNG is going to get the funds to build train1?  I guess they will have to borrow it. Things do look a bit different if they are going to have a $500 million debt. Further there is a lot of options issued (to the Directors??). LNG holders potentially face a massive dilution. DYOR. Obviously someone has including their CFO.


----------



## nazzysmith (28 November 2009)

Check the AGM its in there.

Still on track for first gas in 2012

Next steps
- Finalise development approvals to enable commencement of construction
- Convert existing HOA's into definitive agreements.
- Raise project funding
- Secure Gas for Train 2

Cheers


----------



## eddyeagle (8 February 2010)

I am surprised at how much of a belting LNG has copped since its highs of $1.90 last year. Seems to be firmly locked in a downtrend at the moment. I'm thinking it may find some support around the 60c region but who knows at this rate!


----------



## jonojpsg (13 February 2010)

Right then, so LNG have sold out to AOE.  

Following info from ann:



> The sale price for the acquisition by Arrow is as follows:
> ●
> Subject to provision of LNG Ltd shareholder approval to the sale, reimbursement of actual costs incurred to date on the Gladstone LNG Project, *estimated at A$45 million*;
> ●
> ...




OK, so after sale completion they will have $85m cash and a current MC of $150m (@70c).

Add $24m to that when AOE get to FID which makes $109m.

Then in 2012 if all goes according to plan, another $5m, then once 1st train up and running $24m.

Then royalties of about $15m say (at 1MTpa startup) and that is based on *$80pb oil!!* and I have NO doubt that POO will be more like $100+ by then if not $150+.  Note that royalties are based on price above a benchmark of $60pb so that at $100pb this effectively doubles the above royalty to $30m.

So, for an enterprise value of $65m we get an almost guaranteed $24m in the next year or so (to FID) + $30m payment in 2 years if and when 1st train gets running fully.  Assume cash burn *without* costs of Fishermans Landing will be more like $5m a year so take out $15m for running the co till then giving a then EV of approx $26m (at end 2012).

IFF all this happens they will then be raking in potentially more (and could be a LOT more depending on POO) than that each year for sitting on their hands doing nothing

Sounds like another no brainer to me.  Anyone care to comment?


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 February 2010)

jonojpsg said:


> Sounds like another no brainer to me.  Anyone care to comment?




That read good to me too. Even now after the share price has tumbled from $1.90 there was considerable supply to subdue the demand. What does this mean? Are all the cards on the table? Overall market jitters? Some sophisticated analyst has put a nominal value on LNG?

Hard to imagine huge supply after the downtrend at this level but there sure were a lot not too keen to hold after the announcement.


----------



## Riddick (13 February 2010)

Just read through and agree with you both. I got in early (60c or so) and got out when it double peaked on lower volume around 1.80. Watched it tumble pretty much endlessly down since then trying to figure out what the hell was going on? 

seemed to be an andless supply of seller willingly to continue seeling this one down. Like you said, it appears almost a no brainer if everything is on the table as I still believe this is a pretty good prospect. will watch closely over the coming days I guess and see what the populace thinks.


----------



## eddyeagle (8 March 2010)

LNG up 22% today as I write. 

Anyone heard anything?

Is this something to do with Arrow Energy?


----------



## snowking (8 March 2010)

Id say it is on the back of Arrow's news. ESG and BOW are also up quite considerably, although BOW did announce a reserves upgrade.

Arrow's announcement seems to have re-ignited the gas sector...for the time being at least.


----------



## JBR (10 March 2010)

Gee didint take LNG long to drop all of its gains from Mondays price hike. Surely it cant go any lower than this can it. I know todays report was ordinary but this stock was $1.90 not long ago. Glad I got on the share purchase plan at $1.25.Can anyone see it coming back from this last drop today.


----------



## AngusSmart (10 March 2010)

Its been on my watch list for quiet some time now, @ $1 i was considering jumping in..

now its where it is i am really considering it for a long hold..

still tossing that up however....


----------



## AngusSmart (16 March 2010)

From today  

In regards to the trading halt and the sale of the Lng plant at Gladstone to Arrow, Or as it stands now the Non sale to Arrow..


I do not hold LNG


----------



## eddyeagle (11 May 2010)

I'm sitting on quite a bit of a loss in % terms in LNG after the shareprice has been well and truly smashed and I'm trying to get my head around where the company is at right now. 

From their latest announcement dated 10 May:

1. They have signed an agreement to lease the site at Gladstone; 

2. They have been actively progressing, and are close to finalising, the basis of their proposed gas supply plan for the Company’s LNG project; 

3. They are progessing discussions with potential strategic partners for the LNG project. To date a number of suitable parties have expressed a willingness to participate, including fulfilling the role of LNG buyer and participation in the Company’s proposed gas supply plans.


So obviously there is a fair bit of uncertainty at the moment after Arrow received the TO offer, but the way I read it, things sound positive, as they are planning to proceed with the project and it's a matter of finding a new gas supplier and LNG buyer, which are both progressing. 

With the SP at current levels of around 40c, I am considering buying another parcel (averaging down i know) as a high risk high reward punt. 

Would be interested to hear people's thoughts.


----------



## curryinahurry (15 May 2010)

First time poster. What i would like to know is where the gas is going to come from (since Arrow will not be supplying)?


----------



## jonojpsg (15 May 2010)

curryinahurry said:


> First time poster. What i would like to know is where the gas is going to come from (since Arrow will not be supplying)?




Hey curry and eddy,

Announcements over the last three days all look good - EPC price seems OK for what they're aiming for and the time frame of 30 months still puts them well ahead of the pack up there, which IMO is the most important thing for the company.

Gas will come from the number of players that have or are in the process of defining reserves...BOW, BLU, MEL are some that aren't necessarily tied up with the majors who are aiming to produce LNG there as well.

I have averaged down myself over the last week so worth looking at


----------



## eddyeagle (19 May 2010)

Thanks Jono,

It's an interesting situation. They seem to be moving ahead but at the same time, this project is nothing without a gas supply so they need to get that sorted!

It's a high risk investment, but the rewards could be significant if you believe they will get there!


----------



## jonojpsg (20 May 2010)

eddyeagle said:


> Thanks Jono,
> 
> It's an interesting situation. They seem to be moving ahead but at the same time, this project is nothing without a gas supply so they need to get that sorted!
> 
> It's a high risk investment, but the rewards could be significant if you believe they will get there!




Yep, need the gas definitely  I reckon though that the smaller CSG players will be jumping at the chance to sell their gas to someone and LNG needs it, so it provides an opportunity for those who are too small to supply the massive 10Mtpa+ projects that all the majors are planning.

Guess it depends though on finding reserves in a company that can get them into production in time for mid 2013??


----------



## jonojpsg (3 June 2010)

jonojpsg said:


> Yep, need the gas definitely  I reckon though that the smaller CSG players will be jumping at the chance to sell their gas to someone and LNG needs it, so it provides an opportunity for those who are too small to supply the massive 10Mtpa+ projects that all the majors are planning.
> 
> Guess it depends though on finding reserves in a company that can get them into production in time for mid 2013??




OK, I'm not sure of the etiquette re this one, but from an email I've just received from the MD;



> We are being overlooked by the media at present because we have no gas arrangements, however that will change later this month when we announce our gas plans




Feel free to advise mods if this breaches any "proper" rules of company communications

I'm loading up anyway, as the SP was justifiably sitting around $1 before Arrow decided to jump ship and if LNG can get this project up and running by mid 2013, they will be at least two years ahead of any competition, which will give them a huge advantage, especially given that they have multiple stages up to 3 trains @1.75Mtpa, so could feasibly have all these running before the others get theirs going...

With gas supply locked in, IMO the SP will run back up over $1 fairly quickly


----------



## Wysiwyg (3 June 2010)

jonojpsg said:


> OK, I'm not sure of the etiquette re this one, but from an email I've just received from the MD;




Well I'm sure of the etiquette and it stinks. Good manners, "respect" and confidentiality are qualities lacking more so these days. I did have a fairly correct upbringing though but that was over thirty years ago. Maybe attitudes have changed these days with more of a focus on the dollar. 

Well that's what I think anyway.


----------



## jonojpsg (4 June 2010)

Wysiwyg said:


> Well I'm sure of the etiquette and it stinks. Good manners, "respect" and confidentiality are qualities lacking more so these days. I did have a fairly correct upbringing though but that was over thirty years ago. Maybe attitudes have changed these days with more of a focus on the dollar.
> 
> Well that's what I think anyway.




Hey Wys, thanks for the feedback.  I'm happy for mods to take the post off, it's just that the main thrust of the email query that I sent to LNG was re poor media coverage for them, so I figured that if they got some coverage on here that would be appreciated?

Anyway, mods take the post off if you think it should be


----------



## maxdoubt (12 June 2010)

@jonojpsg - from a newby poster. Why do I get the impression you've been unfairly judged? Was the MD's email stamped TOP SECRET? Hardly. Yes, good manners, respect and confidentiality - in fact ethics generally are thin on the ground these days. However, I don't think your post was anything other than a candid sharing of your own research as a member of the public with LNG. Isn't that the very heart and soul of what this forum is supposed to be about??  Dare say the mod thinks the same. 'stinks'.....eh?....indeed!! I hold LNG and appreciated your post.


----------



## eddyeagle (29 June 2010)

Just had a look at their latest presentation. It doesnt look bad. They are continuing with their plans. Yet the SP is still under the pump!

A couple of slides:


LNG Limited – An Overview
Focused on exploiting mid‐scale LNG opportunities
Team of world‐class professionals
OSMR ® liquefaction and membrane tank technology with clear competitive advantages
Gaining long‐term access to suitable project sites and associated infrastructure
Strategic positioning to access gas resources
Will deliver Gladstone LNG – WHY?
CSG available – multiple potential gas suppliers
LNG buyers available ‐ multiple possible strategic partners identified
Capital costs ~ US$ 300 tpa*, based on 3.5 mtpa
Shorter timelines ~ 30 months from FID to First LNG
Energy efficiency ~ 30% higher
Environmental impact CO2 ~ 30% lower
Repeatable business model
Australia – three options under consideration
PNG – two options under consideration



Key Proposition
LNG Limited is in the business of developing high margin mid‐scale LNG projects
Gladstone LNG remains the company’s strategic focus
Next steps
Implement gas supply plan
Secure strategic partners
Current and future projects have strong economics and will be characterised by
Lower capital costs
Shorter development and construction timelines
Higher energy efficiency
Lower carbon emissions and lower overall environmental impact
High‐calibre project partners and a driven team of experienced professionals will underpin
our success
Repeatable formula is underpinned by proprietary engineering, site selection, partner
selection, and financing
Project expansion, upstream integration and regional diversification underpin future growth
options


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 June 2010)

"Just had a look at their latest presentation. It doesnt look bad. They are continuing with their plans. Yet the SP is still under the pump!"

On the price side of things LNG is just above the May 2005 low of 29c. Have to wait for the tide to turn now I suppose. Gradually approaching base camp for the moment which I think was 20c. 
Log. scale perspective.


----------



## jonojpsg (1 July 2010)

Hey Wys,
I'm on this one atm as I believe they hold a massively undervalued position with the Fishermans Landing project.  Current MC of around $75m of which $20odd mill is cash and really all they need is to secure a gas supply and they will be away.  With a highly competitive capital cost of $300/tonne LNG capacity they could potentially pay back this cost in a couple of years (POO dependent) and be raking in multiples of their current MC each year.

Once gas supply is secured SP will be multiples of what it is now IMO...only a matter of time.


----------



## Wysiwyg (1 July 2010)

Yes Jonojpsg, with the lower price comes the higher percentage-per-point move. Noticed today was a low volume up day and also the second look at this zone. Potential turning point but for how long I wonder. The U.S. employment scene has dropped markedly and maybe the markets have priced in the news already. Either way a declining market doesn't help these terminal down trenders. :bayer:


----------



## jonojpsg (21 July 2010)

Watch this space - decent jump today (14%) on no news, BUT should be something soon re gas supply for Fishermans Landing project.  Still not getting a mention in the Australian even though there have been a couple of MAJOR articles lately re the major LNG projects on Curtis Island - I guess once gas supply is sorted they should get a mention?

If/once gas supply is secured, there will be a big move up IMO.


----------



## AngusSmart (21 July 2010)

i have been reading about gladstone a bit lately in the news are they tied in with the santos business up that way? or are they on their own doing a similar thing in gladstone?

i think this may have been the article

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...ng-consolidation/story-e6frg8zx-1225890492728


----------



## jonojpsg (22 July 2010)

AngusSmart said:


> i have been reading about gladstone a bit lately in the news are they tied in with the santos business up that way? or are they on their own doing a similar thing in gladstone?
> 
> i think this may have been the article
> 
> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...ng-consolidation/story-e6frg8zx-1225890492728




No, and this is where LNG have the jump on the majors.  LNG's project is a medium scale (1.5-5MTpa) project that runs on 1, 2 or 3 trains @ 1.5MTpa each.  It means they can have their project up and running (albeit at 1.5MTpa) by 2013 compared to 2014 or 15 for the bigger projects.

All their approvals are done, preliminary earthworks started, all they need is a secured gas supply, which again is an advantage because they obviously don't need huge gas supply to make it happen.  Also an advantage for offtake since they only need to find a taker for 1.5MTpa for starters - note in the article Santos are having trouble finding takers after their first 1.5MTpa.

All in all LNG could be a BIG winner IFF they get gas.

Oh, and they are on the mainland, not Curtis Island so no environmental issues which is a BIG plus.


----------



## AngusSmart (22 July 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up, i was just a bit confused when i looked at the shareholders of LNG to find Arrow, and then the santos news doing deals with arrow and petro china..

i have had this on my watch list for a very long time...


----------



## eddyeagle (23 July 2010)

Up another 10% today - something is going on!

I topped up at 40c - so that is starting to pay off!


----------



## jonojpsg (23 July 2010)

Yep, I'm thinking gas supply is close to being locked in.  As I mentioned earlier (to the disapproval of some), MD did say they were moving towards having supply secured within the next month or two.  Looking forward to that!


----------



## AngusSmart (2 August 2010)

Looking good for anyone holding this stock at the moment.. up some 50% in the last month or so..

looking close to securing someone for the supply. with talks with BOW..


----------



## jonojpsg (2 August 2010)

jonojpsg said:


> Yep, I'm thinking gas supply is close to being locked in.  As I mentioned earlier (to the disapproval of some), MD did say they were moving towards having supply secured within the next month or two.  Looking forward to that!




Was anyone listening  Definitely looking for $1+ now, especially once gas supply is confirmed.


----------



## AngusSmart (2 August 2010)

jonojpsg said:


> Was anyone listening  Definitely looking for $1+ now, especially once gas supply is confirmed.




Been listening for some time now.. still have not dropped anything on this stock yet. but defiantly been a good ride to watch..

will consider doing something soon when more news is out.


----------



## eddyeagle (2 August 2010)

Loving the ride at the moment. My 40c top up has proved to be a stroke of genius and I'm finally back in the black! Another 4.6mil shares traded to today - volumns looking good. Let the good times roll!


----------



## eddyeagle (14 October 2010)

Spectacular two day rise from the old LNG. From 47.5c to 65 c in two sessions! I wonder if something is up... 

From a technical perspective we have broken through the 200 day MA which is a good sign...


----------



## eddyeagle (3 November 2010)

This from the latest quarterly:

* Gladstone “Fisherman’s Landing” LNG Project (Fisherman’s Landing LNG Project) - the Company continues to advance meaningful discussions with potential gas suppliers for its wholly owned Fisherman’s Landing LNG Project. It is pleasing to note that momentum has returned in these discussions following the conclusion of the Federal Government elections, clarification of the taxation position for coal seam gas (CSG) to liquefied natural gas (LNG) projects and recent Federal Government conditional environmental approval for two of the proposed larger Curtis Island LNG projects, in the Port of Gladstone.
* The Company has signed Confidentiality Agreements and is currently in discussions with six potential strategic partners as LNG buyers and project investors, in the Fisherman’s Landing LNG Project. On completion of gas supply and selection of strategic partners, the Fisherman’s Landing LNG Project is positioned to move to final investment decision and construction.


Sounds promising - they just need to sort some gas!


----------



## eddyeagle (28 January 2011)

Probably talking to myself here but this was in the news today:




REFILE-UPDATE 1-CNPC unit to buy 19.9 pct of Australia's LNG Ltd
Thu Jan 27, 2011 8:08am GMT
(Refiles to make clear market cap in paragraph 8 is in Australian dollars)

* Huanqiu eyes mid-scale LNG technology from Australian firm

* CNPC unit Huanqiu is China's leading LNG terminal builder

* Huanqiu is extending into gas liquefaction business

BEIJING, Jan 27 (Reuters) - China Huanqiu Contracting & Engineering Corp, an engineering unit of CNPC, agreed on Thursday to buy a 19.9 percent stake in Australia's Liquefied Natural Gas Ltd (LNG.AX), a specialist in mid-scale LNG projects.

Huanqiu will be the largest shareholder of Liquefied Natural Gas and have preferential rights in using the latter's patented liquefied natural gas technology OSMR, according to a statement published on CNPC's website www.cnpc.com.cn.

It did not disclose the value of the deal.

Huanqiu, emerging just in recent years as one of China's leading builders of receiving terminals of the super-chilled natural gas, is also actively expanding into the upstream segment of the business -- gas liquefaction.

It is building the country's largest onshore liquefaction facility in northern Shaanxi province, with annual capacity of 500,000 tonnes.

"This Australian firm is good in building between one- to six-million-tonne-per-year scale plants, a technology that we are lacking," said a CNPC engineering executive.

Liquefied Natural Gas Ltd, based in Perth, is developing a 3 million tonne-per-year coal seam gas to LNG project in the Port of Gladstone, Queensland, which aims for commercial operation in 2012, according to information from the company's website (www.lnglimited.com.au).

The company said it had a market capitalisation of about A$125 million at the end of 2010.

For a factbox of China's LNG terminals:[ID:nTOE6BF015]

For an analysis on China's ambition on gas liquefaction:[ID:nTOE6BM034] (Reporting by Jim Bai and Chen Aizhu; Editing by Ken Wills)


----------



## OK2 (1 April 2011)

LNG will look to announce a decision on a preferred suitor for it's Fisherman's Landing Project in Gladstone ahead of the 1st of July lease agreement. The export market has a substantial premium over current local LNG pricing.

LNG may become a serious takeover target with the imminent deadline and for it's intellectual value at current market pricing.


----------



## youngone (21 May 2011)

Oil giant, Royal Dutch Shell (RDSA;uk) which is of comparable size to BHP Billiton (BHP) in market capitalisation terms, confirmed it would go ahead with the world’s first floating liquefied natural gas (LNG) project offshore from Western Australia.

FOR INDEPTH VIDEO REPORTS, PLEASE VISIT:
http://commsec.viotv.com/


----------



## pavilion103 (23 October 2013)

Got in this one last week for 30c

Currently 35c and has gone into a trading halt based on an equity agreement.

Does anyone have any news in relation to this?


----------



## piggybank (28 November 2013)

pavilion103 said:


> Got in this one last week for 30c
> 
> Currently 35c and has gone into a trading halt based on an equity agreement.
> 
> Does anyone have any news in relation to this?




When the trading halt was lifted this was the reason why - http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=LNG&E=ASX&N=653861

However, this was announced (by the company) today on the ASX about an article in yesterdays edition of The Australian - http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=LNG&E=ASX&N=659709

The market obviously liked it, as it sent the price up by 14.5% today to close at 43c it's highest close in 18 months.


----------



## piggybank (23 April 2014)

A daily P&F update


​


----------



## Anmar (4 June 2014)

4th June 

Last week LNG - Liquefied Natural Gas was just over $0.250, this week it's just over $1.435, what is it going to be like when Gladstone LNG comes on stream later this year!


----------



## Firemansam (4 June 2014)

Anmar said:


> 4th June
> 
> Last week LNG - Liquefied Natural Gas was just over $0.250, this week it's just over $1.435, what is it going to be like when Gladstone LNG comes on stream later this year!




yes, quiet a jump, but what is pushing up the stock. Any specific news apart from Gladstone?


----------



## Anmar (5 June 2014)

LNG - Liquefied Natural Gas   has two plants under construction, one in Carolina USA called the Magnolia plant and the other being Gladstone.  The Magnolia plant came on stream two weeks ago and should be shipping out LNG by now.  I have been watching the SP for a time now, wondering why it stayed around $0.200 for so long, and all of a sudden it went gangbusters.  Are we looking at a +$4.00 SP company in the short term?

Liquefield Natural Gas Limited (LNG) is a liquefied natural gas (LNG) focused company based in Perth, Western Australia. LNG owns an OSMR LNG process technology used to improve LNG plant performance. LNG has two key projects utilizing its technology namely FLLNG project in Australia and Magnolia LNG projects in USA.


----------



## Anmar (5 June 2014)

Anmar said:


> LNG - Liquefied Natural Gas   has two plants under construction, one in Carolina USA called the Magnolia plant and the other being Gladstone.  The Magnolia plant came on stream two weeks ago and should be shipping out LNG by now.  I have been watching the SP for a time now, wondering why it stayed around $0.200 for so long, and all of a sudden it went gangbusters.  Are we looking at a +$4.00 SP company in the short term?
> 
> Liquefield Natural Gas Limited (LNG) is a liquefied natural gas (LNG) focused company based in Perth, Western Australia. LNG owns an OSMR LNG process technology used to improve LNG plant performance. LNG has two key projects utilizing its technology namely FLLNG project in Australia and Magnolia LNG projects in USA.




Correction - The Magnolia plant is in Louisiana, not Carolina as previously stated.


----------



## Firemansam (5 June 2014)

Ok, thanks. I just jumped on this train a month ago. I'm an expat sitting in Sweeeden and just reentered the Aussie stockmarket after having been out for a few years. I split my gas investment between KAR and LNG, seems I should've followed my initial idea about LNG only. I think I'll double my investement in LNG. LNG is a big thing in Europe now, some big ports have finished installations for recieving LNG. A good long tem investment in my portfolio.


----------



## Anmar (9 June 2014)

Firemansam,

Thanks for letting us know where you are, here's one that might interest you, it's TALGA RESOURCES with a graphite mine in NE Sweden.

ABOUT TALGA 
Talga Resources Limited (Talga) (ASX: “TLG”) is a diversiﬁed mineral explorer and developer with a portfolio of 100% owned graphite, iron, copper/gold projects in Sweden and gold projects in Western Australia.
The main focus is the development of its unique graphite and graphene deposits of northern Sweden utilising the advantages of world-leading high-grade deposits, low cost power, established mining infrastructure and short transport distance to high demand markets in Europe.

Talgo is moving up the leader board because of the high quality Graphite that it has found, plus Talgo has a means of benificating the product by a less costly method. see the web site.


----------



## Firemansam (10 June 2014)

Hi, 
Thanks for the tip. It looks interesting, I'll look into the company's numbers soon and see what I can figure out. The mining boom in Sweden has lost its oumph lately. I put my money in the Canadian mining market at the moment (although I sell off in May as everyone else...). My portfolio is mainly bio-tech which is big here i Sweden. And some Saab shares. I saw just that they are going to build submarines - maybe for the Australian navy. The shares have jumped 70% since last October.


----------



## Anmar (13 June 2014)

Anmar said:


> Correction - The Magnolia plant is in Louisiana, not Carolina as previously stated.




Liquefied Natural Gas Ltd draws U.S. fund Baupost as major shareholder
Friday, June 13, 2014 by*Proactive Investors 
Liquefied Natural Gas Limited’s (ASX:LNG) rapid progress with its Magnolia LNG export project in Louisiana has clearly drawn the big guns with world’s 11th largest hedge fund Baupost becoming a substantial shareholder with a 6.69% stake.

Notably, Seth Klarman’s Baupost also holds a 2.38% stake in Cheniere Energy (NYSEMKT:LNG), a US$15.6 billion market cap that expects to export its first LNG from the U.S. in 2015.
This investment should come as no surprise to investors who have been watching LNG Limited given its potential to mirror Cheniere’s stellar growth.

Cheniere had built its share price up from US$12 per share to the current US$65.68 after securing U.S. FERC approval for its Sabine Pass LNG export plants, which are expected to ship their first cargo of LNG in 2015.
Given that LNG Limited is among the top five liquefied natural gas export projects being progressed in the U.S. with first LNG expected in 2018, it appears likely that Baupost believes that it will follow in Cheniere’s shoes.
What is just as interesting is that Baupost, which is also Boston’s largest hedge fund with US$27 billion under its management, has been acquiring LNG Limited’s shares in on market purchases since acquiring an initial 5.75 million LNG Limited shares at a starting price of A$0.55.
Since then it has bought parcels of shares at prices ranging from A$0.80 to A$1.62 to bring its total shareholding up to 25.9 million shares.

Magnolia LNG

Magnolia LNG, located along the Calcasieu River near Lake Charles, is planned as a 8 million tonne per annum (Mtpa) liquefied natural gas export project comprising of four liquefaction trains, each capable of producing up to 2Mtpa of LNG (1.7Mtpa firm).
This will use LNG Limited’s OSMR ® LNG process technology with the company adopting a tolling business model whereby Magnolia LNG will provide liquefaction, storage and ship loading facilities to LNG buyers who pay a monthly fixed capacity fee, plus all LNG plant operating and maintenance costs.

The LNG buyers are also responsible for the supply and transportation of gas to the project site.
LNG Limited has tolling agreements covering 7Mtpa of the project’s planned 8Mtpa capacity and is currently focused on converting the first 4Mtpa to binding status in the first half of 2014.

The U.S. Federal Energy Regulatory Commission has formally accepted its filling application for Magnolia LNG with all approvals expected during 2015 in time for financial close in the middle of the same year.

A final investment decision will be made in late 2014.

Analysis

LNG Limited’s strong progress in progressing its Magnolia LNG project towards development is clearly being noticed by big hedge funds.

This is highlighted by Seth Klarman's Baupost, the world’s 11th largest hedge fund, gradually building up its interest in the company to a 6.69% in on market purchases.*

Baupost clearly likes what it sees in LNG Limited and U.S. export LNG projects given that it also holds a 2.38% shareholding in Cheniere Energy that represents 7.57% of its total portfolio.

Other luminaries that hold shares in LNG Limited include Daniel Loeb’s Third Point LLC.

Shares in the company have been on the upward swing, having risen 260% in the three months since 13 March 2014 ($0.48) to its high of $1.73 yesterday, and there’s still room to grow.

Proactive Investors continues to maintain a Speculative Buy recommendation with a 18 month price target of $2.25.


----------



## frasderp (18 June 2014)

Watched this one since about ~35c and jumped in at 60c.

Still holding and have had a few interesting days the past few weeks. That said however a number of big investment banks have jumped on board recently which is attracting a lot of attention.

We are now waiting on binding tolling agreements as the next big news. There are rumours/hints at another project as well, which is the other potential boost.


----------



## peaceofmind (19 June 2014)

despite the over 500% increase in 1 month, stock remains very highly speculative with questionable new technology. Conceptual at best. LNG developments in USA cost over $10bn to make, and they are claiming $2.2bn with their new technology. If their tech was so good you would see every major oil company go for it. But oil majors in Russia, Middle east, Europe, USA haven't used that technology in their lng plants. too risky.

i'll be surprised if this coy actually produces anything.


----------



## pr1105 (30 June 2014)

Hi Guys,

Today 30th of june at 2:11pm LNG is trading 16.60% down from its opening price. 

New natural price ceiling/support found?  just simple speculative movement of a very volatile stock? 

Thoughts...?

I hold LNG


----------



## Firemansam (22 July 2014)

Hi all,
Any news that I've missed lately? Up 10% yesterday and 5% so far today!


----------



## piggybank (25 July 2014)

Firemansam said:


> Hi all,
> Any news that I've missed lately? Up 10% yesterday and 5% so far today!




Speeding ticket on the day you asked this question - here is the link for the company's reply.
Up 42% on the week - not far off being a 10 bagger...



​


----------



## Anmar (28 July 2014)

28th July

LIQUEFIED NATURAL GAS LIMITED TO ACQUIRE BEAR HEAD LNG PROJECT IN CANADA FOR US$11 MILLION
Highlights
● Substantial investment already made by seller in site previously proposed for 11.3 million tonne per annum (mtpa) LNG import terminal at Bear Head
● The Project’s assets include 255 acre (land and water) industrial‐zoned site in Richmond County, Nova Scotia, Canada with all project rights, approvals, LNG tank foundations and significant civil works
● LNGL proposes to develop the site for initial 4 mtpa LNG export project with potential for
future expansion**


----------



## Firemansam (31 July 2014)

Hi all,
back from a sailing holiday on the west coast of Sweden. Nice to be off line for a week, especially when one looks at the LNG share. Is it worth to keep buying, or? I'm up 200% already, but it seems to have more to give...


----------



## RNI (3 August 2014)

This stock is massive. It is valued at $10 in a few years in 2018, and now that it has a second project on the go in Canada (the latest one) will be even a higher value.

It will possibly just stay around these levels (or even a bit lower) while it is waiting on news of the Binding Toll Agreements due towards the end of the year, when it could very easily head for $4 00.  Hold tight.


----------



## RNI (15 August 2014)

This will be at an even higher value now as they have recently announced they have acquired a second future gas refinery named Bear head, this site being in Canada.....then also with the FL (Fisherman landing) still being considered should they obtain a gas supply, that would potentially add even more value. With the stock at almost $4 now and awaiting the binding toll agreements before years end....not worth being out of this stock IMO.


----------



## RNI (22 September 2014)

LNG now in the ASX S&P200, very good news! Next big news due end of October, the bta's which will largely make this company much more secure.


----------



## Firemansam (23 September 2014)

Yes, fantastic news. Now it will be a lot more stable. I'm pleased I flogged off all other energy shares I had on the ASX and went all in LNG with an average of AUD 1.5. I'm really looking forward to this autumn, sorry, spring.


----------



## bullhunter (1 October 2014)

All the signs were there but I missed the boat. I went the other way for green technologies. What a bummer, but great results for this stock. Hope the good performance continues.


----------



## skc (2 October 2014)

Big selling on this name today coinciding with the end of a roadshow. Hmmm


----------



## Firemansam (3 October 2014)

yes, many days in the red now. Is it only profit-taking and general trend, or? I haven't seen or read anything which suggests this big drop during the past week+.


----------



## rb250660 (6 October 2014)

Everyone still in tact? hahaha

Many trading opportunities today


----------



## Firemansam (9 October 2014)

It seems that the drop has come to an end. I understand that lng follows the oilprice, but it seems out of proportion.


----------



## RNI (31 October 2014)

Good to read todays announcement regarding the Fishermans Landing project, and the extension of this,  and the non-binding agreement with Tri-Star for a supply of gas. If this does eventuate into a binding agreement, that will be three projects now they have. The result was a reversal to a high of 3.905 and finishing at 3.72. They have been caught up in the downturn of the oil price which is unfortunate as they do not buy or sell oil/gas, just process it, however that is PRESENTLY how it is classed and it has dragged the price down, but as nothing has changed, a good chance to trade and get more.


----------



## Firemansam (19 November 2014)

Nice to see that we're back on track. Slowly climbing day by day, regardless of the index or other global issues such as Japans recession and alike.


----------



## Firemansam (2 December 2014)

Que Pasa? -22% in one big hit! What's going on? And then good news about the Magnolia Plant and still down? Are insiders flogging off shares, or?


----------



## notting (27 January 2015)

LNG 3.05 Up 16% today. Have $53 million in cash, have shale access in US and stock has had a meteoric rise to Sept 2014. Up through 200 day moving average Friday, up 16% today on positive reporting season reaction on a negative oil day and whilst the sector in general has been smashed. What ever dude. Market likes cash and United   States   Patents? 
  Trademark   Office   has   allowed   a  patent application of the Company’s core liquefied natural gas (LNG) processing.


----------



## skc (27 January 2015)

notting said:


> LNG 3.05 Up 16% today. Have $53 million in cash, have shale access in US and stock has had a meteoric rise to Sept 2014. Up through 200 day moving average Friday, up 16% today on positive reporting season reaction on a negative oil day and whilst the sector in general has been smashed. What ever dude. Market likes cash and United   States   Patents?
> Trademark   Office   has   allowed   a  patent application of the Company’s core liquefied natural gas (LNG) processing.




You and I might like $53m in cash, but the market cap is $1.4B so the market probably isn't pricing this on the cash asset alone.

I agree that the valuation of LNG is difficult to understand in the current environment... they are so far away from production. They are going to need project finance and offtake agreements and probably plenty more skin in the game to secure those (i.e. capital raising). I have no idea how economically viable / profitable their projects would be... but at $1.4B market cap it must be one heck of a robust project.


----------



## notting (27 January 2015)

skc said:


> but at $1.4B market cap it must be one heck of a robust project.




Laughing.

May have something to do with the mental case buying of anything that has a foot in the states at the moment.
OMG they got a patent too. Sell some GoPro and buy LNG!


----------



## Firemansam (15 April 2015)

Wow, it has taken off lately, anyone knows why?


----------



## notting (15 April 2015)

Nope.
But perhaps Black Rock have left the auto buy button on again.
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4542&p=864924&viewfull=1#post864924


----------



## notting (18 May 2015)

Yeah great move. Do a placement.  Why not? If people are stupid enough to bid it up to these levels on hot air, they will probably be stupid enough to take up a capital raising. :bloated:


----------



## notting (24 June 2015)

I shorted it down to 61.8% then went long cause I figured -


----------



## Firemansam (23 July 2015)

I thougt the deal was a good thing, but the share price is plummeting  what's wrong with the deal?


----------



## notting (23 July 2015)

Firemansam said:


> I thougt the deal was a good thing, but the share price is plummeting  what's wrong with the deal?




Priced in and a lot. Now for the real world......

It could easily bounce back up in the days to come, proably will just bounce around for a while.
Trade the 6 to 8% range.

PS I got out of most of my long on the spike this morning.


----------



## pixel (23 July 2015)

Firemansam said:


> I thougt the deal was a good thing, but the share price is plummeting  what's wrong with the deal?




The deal is of no concern.
It's the day traders that have been all over it; first push it up so the early risers get excited and buy, then short the cr@p out of it and drive it down to buggery. 




That aside, I'm getting out of Long positions in Energy stocks across the board. Once the Iran deal has been inked, oil is likely to drop even lower. ... and environment and climate continue to go to pieces.


----------



## notting (5 August 2015)

20th of May ~



> LNG’s Board of Directors is pleased to advise that it has received irrevocable offers from institutional and sophisticated investors to subscribe for shares in connection with the Placement, at an issue price of $4.35 per share




Like I said before ~ 







notting said:


> Yeah great move. Do a placement.  Why not? If people are stupid enough to bid it up to these levels on hot air, they will probably be stupid enough to take up a capital raising. :bloated:


----------



## notting (14 September 2015)

After a reporting update today it plunges a further 15%.
This is Australia's answer to GOPRO

View attachment LNG.pdf


----------



## skc (14 September 2015)

notting said:


> After a reporting update today it plunges a further 15%.
> This is Australia's answer to GOPRO




You have to give management credit for a wonderfully timed capital raising.



notting said:


> Like I said before ~
> 
> View attachment 63735




Makes me laugh every time I think of it.


----------



## notting (14 September 2015)

skc said:


> You have to give management credit for a wonderfully timed capital raising.




 A work of art!


----------



## dead trader (20 April 2016)

Wondering if it will retest the high of the bullish up day or continue its downtrend...


----------



## notting (8 June 2016)

Occasionally complete insanity destroying shorters, makes for a good shorting opportunity.  Intraday


----------



## pixel (8 June 2016)

notting said:


> Occasionally complete insanity destroying shorters, makes for a good shorting opportunity.  Intraday




Which sane person would've been Short this morning? Or even Monday morning?


----------



## notting (8 June 2016)

It was all about the announcement which was full of nothing new with funding required ahead.
The thing ran up on anticipation of the NY road show and nothing else it seems.
So a sane person would wait for the announcement wait a little longer for the turn and gone sick on it. 
It's called selling the fact.:beat:


----------



## pixel (8 June 2016)

notting said:


> It was all about the announcement which was full of nothing new with funding required ahead.
> The thing ran up on anticipation of the NY road show and nothing else it seems.
> So a sane person would wait for the announcement wait a little longer for the turn and gone sick on it.
> It's called selling the fact.:beat:




No argument there, Notting 
Current oil prices (Crude above $50) would have helped as well.

yet according to Monday's reply to the speeding ticket, poor LNG had no clue what was happening


----------



## notting (9 June 2016)

If only I hadn't gone swimming this morning.  Could have done it again today!



> ASX/MEDIA RELEASE 9 JUNE 2016 TAKEOVER SPECULATION
> In response to an article in today’s Financial Review, Liquefied Natural Gas Limited is not aware of or is in discussions in relation to a takeover.




Although I did leave a little sell on the open $1.22 in there  Just not nearly enough!

Notes:  The thing has come up from 45c for those who decided to stoke the rumour.  
Currently it is $1.06. 
If there were any substance in it, which there isn't, the offer would probably have been at $1 at the most!
Time has taught me to bet against Fin Review drivel.
Tomorrows opening will be far more realistic!!


----------



## VSntchr (9 June 2016)

notting said:


> If only I hadn't gone swimming this morning.  Could have done it again today!
> 
> Although I did leave a little sell on the open $1.22 in there  Just not nearly enough!
> 
> ...



What's stopping you piling on more as it breaks down? The opportunity cost of missing the better price this morning doesn't necessarily mean that the  trade isn't worthy at the current level.

Just be careful of those crazy unexplained spikes


----------



## notting (9 June 2016)

VSntchr said:


> What's stopping you piling on more as it breaks down? The opportunity cost of missing the better price this morning doesn't necessarily mean that the  trade isn't worthy at the current level.
> 
> Just be careful of those crazy unexplained spikes




I'm selling on the reversal of spikes.  It's already packed in about 13%.
Nymex has just cracked 50 so sentiment is still strong in the sector, what I am doing is risky so I am minimising that.
A reversal that I would extend beyond entraday for a substantial move would need to be done on a sector reversal.
Look what it did this morning! 13% is plenty for a few hours!


----------



## pixel (1 July 2016)

Neat retracement, and the Darvas Box of its reversal seems to have been broken.
I am accumulating as long as the resistance level (78c) holds as new support.


----------



## notting (6 July 2016)

Well thanks for the heads up any way.


----------



## pixel (6 July 2016)

notting said:


> Well thanks for the heads up any way.




:1zhelp: With markets in free fall, it is hard to make a living from Long-only trades.




I sold early on Monday, not so much because of the chart, but in expectation of a jittery market.
However, LNG remains on my watch/ and shopping list because today's candle and volume suggest waning supply and a potential bottom reversal to come.
On the bright side: The gap below Friday's candle has now been closed


----------



## notting (6 July 2016)

LOL  Stay nimble bro !!! utthedoor:


----------



## Boggo (13 January 2017)

Can history repeat ?
I do hold based on daily chart, weekly looks even better and should close intact.

(click to expand)


----------



## Cam019 (15 January 2018)

Anyone apart from @Boggo watching LNG? A nice bullish flag formed through the middle of last week with a trigger bar today taking out last Thursdays high of 0.565. Considering the highs this got to in 2015 and the strength of the XMJ, I'd say this is one to watch.


----------



## greggles (10 May 2018)

Liquefied Natural Gas poking its head above resistance at 45c. It appears to have bottomed out at 40c as it did previously in late December 2017. Volume is pretty high today and it looks primed to break through 50c, which would appear to be a critical level.

Watching this one closely.


----------



## greggles (4 June 2018)

Quick update on LNG.

IDG Energy Investment Group Limited, an investment holding company listed on the Stock Exchange of Hong Kong and affiliated with IDG Capital, has taken a 9.9% stake in LNG through a share placement that has raised $28.2 million before costs.

IDG was issued 56,444,500 shares at 50c per share, representing a 14.1% premium to the volume weighted average price of LNG shares on the ASX over the 30-trading day period ending June 1, 2018 of 44c. Net proceeds from the share placement will be used in support of ongoing liquefied natural gas offtake marketing efforts, focused on Magnolia LNG, and for general corporate purposes.

A share placement at a premium rather than a discount to the current share price is an encouraging sign and demonstrates a huge vote of confidence in LNG by IDG Energy Investment Group. The LNG share price is up 5.5c to 49c so far today and looks set to take on 50c after spending the last few months trying but failing to break through it.


----------



## greggles (15 June 2018)

LNG up 8.25% to 52.5c this morning on good volume and with a solid buy side in the market depth. This looks like it's finally breaking out above 50c and is likely to go higher.


----------



## greggles (29 June 2018)

After spending the last six trading sessions consolidating between 55c and 60c on good volume, LNG appears ready to commence the next leg up. Volume is up this morning and the share price is poking its head above 60c.


----------



## greggles (30 July 2018)

Liquefied Natural Gas continuing to move north. The last two trading sessions of last week were particularly bullish and it is rapidly closing in on 70c-71c which was the previous 2018 high reached in mid-January.

On Friday, LNG released a Quarterly Highlights which revealed that their total cash balance as at June 30, 2018 was $50.7 million, which compares to $27.5 million as at March 31, 2018, reflecting a net increase in reported cash of $23.2 million.

It looks like a break above 70c is imminent.


----------



## greggles (3 August 2018)

LNG pushing up nicely today through 70c. Volume is good but sellers are backing away and holding tight. Currently trading at 79.5c, up 16.91% today. No news or other obvious catalyst behind the move.


----------



## Trav. (24 February 2019)

This one popped up on my scan today and I was wondering if you are still following this one @greggles

 I might take a position tomorrow and hopefully I don't give it the kiss of death !


----------



## greggles (25 February 2019)

Trav. said:


> This one popped up on my scan today and I was wondering if you are still following this one @greggles
> 
> I might take a position tomorrow and hopefully I don't give it the kiss of death !




I haven't been watching LNG for a while but I am inclined to agree with your assessment that it might be ripe for an entry at current levels. It looks to have solid support at 45c and has been consolidating in a very tight range between 47.5c and 51c for a few weeks now.

I haven't been keeping up with the announcements but all it needs is a catalyst to send it heading north again. With support at 45c it looks to have limited downside from here.


----------



## Trav. (25 February 2019)

greggles said:


> I haven't been watching LNG for a while but I am inclined to agree with your assessment that it might be ripe for an entry at current levels. It looks to have solid support at 45c and has been consolidating in a very tight range between 47.5c and 51c for a few weeks now.
> 
> I haven't been keeping up with the announcements but all it needs is a catalyst to send it heading north again. With support at 45c it looks to have limited downside from here.
> 
> View attachment 92469



Thanks for taking the time to reply. I have taken a position today so will be watching closely to see which way she breaks.


----------



## Ann (25 February 2019)

Hi Trav. I am trying to make a concerted effort to work on volume as an indicator. I tend to ignore it more than I should. On my charts is EquiVolume, for those who don't know what this is it shows where there was largest volume at one price. This can be helpful for seeing where there may be some selling pressure. There appears to be selling pressure for LNG between 41 and 55. 50 to55 may really be a hard level to overcome. Once the sellers are shaken out above 55 then it looks like the next volume resistance may cut in about 70. I have drawn an overhead falling resistance line using the high of the day, normally I draw on the closing price. The falling resistance may negatively impact the price as well. If it falls 45 might hold 40 may be a support level. Hope this helps.


----------



## Trav. (25 February 2019)

Thanks Ann, I am playing with a new software and strategy using CAM (Combine ADX & MACD) so just getting a feel for things with it and LNG came up on my scan.


----------



## Trav. (19 April 2019)

Sold on the 22/3 for a 6.5% loss as it continued it's downward trend. Just went back to check latest SP and closed at 0.435 which is getting close to @Ann last support level of .40. Glad I got out when I did and I am finally learning to cut my losses


----------



## Ann (19 April 2019)

Trav. said:


> Sold on the 22/3 for a 6.5% loss as it continued it's downward trend. Just went back to check latest SP and closed at 0.435 which is getting close to @Ann last support level of .40. Glad I got out when I did and I am finally learning to cut my losses



G'day Trav, 
If it does hit .40c and bounce that would be a triple bottom within 18 months. I would regard that as extremely bullish. If it managed to hold onto the .40c support line, that would take it beyond the downward pressure of the falling overhead resistance line. It also might bounce up from the last down spike of .415 from October 2018. Certainly worth watching.


----------



## MARKETWINNER (19 April 2019)

The upward trend in Asian liquefied natural gas (LNG) prices reversed this week.

*https://www.hellenicshippingnews.co...-for-july-delivery-amid-high-stocks-in-china/ *
CNOOC offers LNG cargo for July delivery amid high stocks in China

https://www.fxempire.com/forecasts/...op-through-support-on-declining-demand-569207
Natural Gas Price Prediction – Prices Drop Through Support on Declining Demand


----------



## Smurf1976 (23 April 2019)

MARKETWINNER said:


> Natural Gas Price Prediction – Prices Drop Through Support on Declining Demand



An interesting point that China now uses enough LNG for heating buildings to the point that the weather in China meaningfully moves the market.

Not long ago that certainly wasn't the case so it's a change that's relevant to other companies in this industry as well.


----------



## notting (22 July 2019)

*https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/lng-liquefied-natural-gas.4817/page-5#post-877993

ASX/MEDIA RELEASE22 July 2019LNGL BOARD APPROVES RE-DOMICILE AND LISTING IN UNITED STATES*
Stock jumps  25%
The Board of Directors of Liquefied Natural Gas Limited (ASX: LNG, OTC ADR: LNGLY) (LNGL or the Company) announces its decision to re-domicile the Company to the United States of America. LNGL will proceed to list on the NASDAQ Stock Exchange (NASDAQ) following regulatory and judicial approvals and an affirmative shareholder vote.


----------



## bigdog (16 September 2019)

Two ASX Announcements today with SP up 20% and trading halt at 12:23 PM today













*16/09/2019 12:23:48 PM  Pause in Trade Announcement
*





796


----------



## MoneyBags1348 (2 December 2019)

Not much to report at the moment, I just wanted to start a new thread on this forum as there doesn't seem to be any recent news on LNG Limited.

LNGL's liquidity is low. With average quarterly costs around $7 Million they will need to raise between $15 and $30 Million very soon. This will mean more dilution for long term share holders whose share valuation has reduced sharply since the appointment of Greg Vesey as CEO three and a half years ago. The last year alone shares have dropped around 59% since the company's market projections and speculations have failed to materialise.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 May 2020)

_*Appointment of Voluntary Administrators *_


Liquefied Natural Gas Limited (ASX:LNG) announce that Craig Crosbie, Simon Theobald and Daniel Walley of PricewaterhouseCoopers Australia were appointed joint and several Voluntary Administrators of the Company on 30 April 2020. The Voluntary Administrators are reviewing the Company’s business and assets and will be in contact with creditors shortly.

.


----------

